# FreeBSD User Group



## Phishfry (Aug 19, 2016)

I wonder if there is any FreeBSD User Groups or is there any alternative local meeting events?

Here in Norfolk, Virginia we had some kind of local tech incubator but I think they recently lost their lab space.
We are not exactly a tech hub here in the (757). Lots of metal stuff like railroads and shipyards.

I was surprised to see Norfolk State University on the news touting their rehabbed dorms.
Complete with 3D printers in the student lounge. That must be nice.


----------



## Murph (Aug 19, 2016)

https://www.freebsd.org/usergroups.html


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 20, 2016)

Looks like I need to create a local chapter. Are these groups falling off in popularity? The Capital area BUG website has the last meeting in 2014.

I think face time is nice for newbies. You can learn alot in a casual setting.
You would think a local tech company would be involved to promote the cause.

I think promoting FreeBSD to young ones is necessary to keep the project relevant.

I think FreeBSD.edu would be a good idea for learning. An educational site with both simple and complex classes. Maybe a cert program.


----------



## Murph (Aug 20, 2016)

You could also search for local/regional Unix/Linux/FOSS user groups.  Virginia is fairly significant in terms of Internet history, with DARPA & BBN in Arlington, UUNet & Network Solutions in Herndon, MAE-East in Vienna, SAIC being somewhere around there, and many more around that general area.  So, there should probably be plenty of tech people around with interest in Unix-like systems in general.

Just don't let the Linux people talk you into thinking of `systemd` as being a good thing.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 20, 2016)

OK found me a Unix group. Nearby and FREE.
http://www.twuug.org/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 20, 2016)

I have learned a considerable amount from the forum here over the course of a year. I had a very specialized knowledge from pfSense but I am now filling in some of the command line programs I had no grasp of.
First was `| more` and `| less`
then redirect `>` and `cat`
and I finally learned `echo` myself after several dozen prior uses from tutorials after deciding last night to beat back a broken pkg repository on Arm with no nano or text editor.

Thanks for everyones help

Next on the list is GREP


----------



## xavi (Aug 20, 2016)

Phishfry said:


> Maybe a cert program.



There's always the The BSD Certification Group.


----------

